# Mag 254 box



## RMcC (Dec 31, 2013)

Having now used our Mag 254 for the past 3 months since arriving I am trying to work out if the problems we are experiencing are normal or might it be a fault with our box. We have a pretty good internet connection of 6Mb speed. We have a subscription with NTV(UK premium package)

The problem we experience is some freezing of the screen and on a few occasions the screen has gone completely blank and we get the blue background, the programme normally comes back after this but we have missed the part of the programme while the screen was reloading.

On a few occasions the system has frozen and the only way to fix it is to unplug the Mag 254 and reboot it.
Is this normal or do I have a problem with my box? I purchased the box in the UK prior to moving over in May. Has anyone else experienced this and managed to fix it?


----------



## raprog (Nov 23, 2014)

We have a Mybgica box which we bought from Outlet here for a one off payment. We only have 2mb, get a little buffering or freezing, but I think that's Cyprus with the new cable system! Otherwise we are happy with all the programs we get and all the latest films.


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

On the magbox you can alter the buffer setting , I adjusted mine to 2 and now suffer no problems . I also am on 6meg but with the French supplier .


----------



## steveandmel (Jun 26, 2013)

We had a similar problem with our Mag 254, I changed the Ethernet cable which was an old one and never seemed to fit tightly. Been good since.


----------

